# Micro Jig MJ Splitter Steel PRO System w/Double Splitters



## Ken90712

I bought this a while ago and have not intalled it. I agree i watched the video on Thurs and kind of chuckled at the demo. I really need to put this on this weekend. Thx for the post!


----------



## ajosephg

Thanks. A set of these are on my wish list.


----------



## MontanaBob

I've been using these for some time now…They are one of those little things that really work great..


----------



## Bertha

I gave up on mine. I wasn't impressed at all. No offense to anyone.


----------



## b2rtch

Bertha, why?


----------



## patcollins

I wasn't happy with mine either, been meaning to do a review but havent. The drill bit that came with mine was either slightly oversized or the posts that are on the splitters are too small so after drilling my Leecraft ZCI the splitters are wobbly. I managed to stabalize them into a usable position with some Gorilla glue but that wasn't the elegant solution I was looking for.


----------



## Bertha

My complaint was mostly the same as PatCollins'. I ruined a zci trying to get it mounted and it was more complicated than it needed to be. I found them to be slightly thicker than the kerf and I don't use an autofeeder, lol. I don't like anything that requires increased feed effort. The kerfkeeper stays are too small. I lost mine the first day. Under the machine, sucked into the collector, under the bench, etc. 
.
I had great expectations. My bad, probably.


----------



## NormG

Wow, just something else to keep up with. But I know someone who uses them and is happy with them


----------



## Bertha

^each to his own, Norman. Just another safety feature that I don't use; I've got a bunch of them. I must have been interested; I bought it after all


----------



## b2rtch

Mine fit snugly in the holes.


----------



## cpd011

I've been using mine for 2 months now and I love them. The install was easy and they fit snugly. I also love the featherboard effect.


----------



## MontanaBob

Mine fit so snug that I can pull them out without using a screwdriver through the hole on top…I had no trouble installing them, and I also like the featherboard effect..


----------



## b2rtch

it is strange t me that some a loose and some are to tight as the drill bit "should" always be the same size. 
If it was not it would not fit through the drilling guide or it would be way loose. 
I guess that I am "lucky" as mine fit just right.


----------



## skywalker01

Mine are also a little tight in the holes but that's the way I would prefer them to be. Installation was easy if you read all the directions word for word- very important. The system works great on my unisaw and the saw I had before. A word about loose and tight holes. There are a lot of factors besides drill bit diameter to consider when it doesn't work. I.e. The type of insert, phenolic, pine, hardwoood, plastic and so forth. Also not all drills are in perfect alignment and can "wobble" the bit into the material instead of drilling a perfect hole.


----------



## b2rtch

I have used mine all day yesterday and so far they work as expected, very well.
I cut some junk wood with a lot of internal tensions and these babies worked as they are supposed to.
My inserts are made 1/2" MDF, about the only place where I use MDF ( I "hate" this stuff)


----------



## thedude50

I got a few different models of these for a review I am doing. the install was easy for me and I liked the way they work. I make all my own zero clearance inserts out of Baltic birch 1/2 inch ply and they are all loaded with one doo dad or another. This is the best solution I have found for those of us with no riving knife. I really would prefer an actual aftermarket riving knife but till then i will stick with this. or a new saw someday


----------



## barecycles

I was on the verge of trying to fabricate a riving knife to fit my Unisaw whenIi saw Mark Spagnuolo's video of this product. I bought it and it's been a great addition to my shop.


----------



## b2rtch

I saw a video of a guy who made a real riving knife for his Unisaw. 
He had the trunnion/arm out and he machined it to install a real riving knife. 
I plan on doing just that one day.
In the mean time the micro-jig pro is working just fine so far.


----------



## Hoosier25

I've upgraded from the all plastic to the Steel earlier this year. Both work very well.

Plastic prongs were breking off after 3 years, the steel seems even better.

Recommend highly


----------



## b2rtch

Hoosier25, thank you and be very welcome at Lumberjocks.
We are very happy to have you with us.


----------



## davidroberts

I tried one a couple of years ago. I didn't realize you first need to cut a piece of plywood or what have you to a certain size then make some measurements, I forget the whole routine, but it is an involved process. My holes were slightly oversized also, to the point the little plastic splitter would launch out of the zci at the most wrong time. One of the prongs finally broke and I haven't used it since. Although the micro featherboard did hold the wood to the fence, which being so small, I didn't think it would do.


----------



## b2rtch

Yes, the process is quite involved but simple if you follow the step by step and use the provided jig . I check mine last night to see how tight or how loose they are. 
I believe that they are just perfect fit, as I pull on them they slightly lift the ZCI and then they let go.


----------



## b2rtch

I have used this product now for about two weeks. 
It works extremely well for me especially considering its very low price compared with some much more expensive products around which do not work this well.
I now give this product 5 stars as it really exceeds my expectation.


----------



## thedude50

I am glad we concur. I am reviewing all the models and so far they are all great. I do like the pro model best though it just seems more stout.


----------



## b2rtch

Amen


----------

